# Moniegold & Speculoos Cookie Butter



## iamwyethc (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Guys!
Just wanted to know if where do you buy a moniegold and Joe's Speculoos Cookie Butter here in Dubai? Which supermarket shall I go? 

Thanks very much!


----------

